# Beastdrol & Epi-strong



## Mr.Andy (Nov 2, 2010)

I've seen these two products being pushed and promoted a few different places. So I looked at them on orbit and read about them, but am looking for some user feedback.... Help me out


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 2, 2010)

They are both legit Superdrol and Epistane clones with plenty of reviews out there. Beastdrol is def my choice for Superdrol clones. Epistrong has 15mg per pill as opposed to most other epi clones which only have 10mg per pill.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 2, 2010)

Between BEASTDROL, DIESELBON, Malicious Mass, Monsterdrol...I have no idea which one to choose...those are BY FAR the strongest and most effective PH's on the market


----------



## SouthernCharm (Nov 2, 2010)

Beastdrol is superdrol with added l-carnitine to promote leaner gains. Can be used to clean bulk or to help dry you out. Side effects are hit and miss, as some users can go up to 30mg with no sides. 

Epistrong is MrSupps version of Epistane. For sure it's the real deal. Higher dosed so one bottle will last you long enough for a 4 week run at 45mg/day. 

Both are methylated and should be used responsibly. The two are great as a bridge, with beastdrol being great for kickstarting an injectable cycle and epi being perfect for drying you out at the end of a cycle. IME epi dried the heck out of my joints so adding a joint supplement and upping healthy fats is a wise idea.


----------



## Acesopro (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently on week 5 of Beastdrol. Went 20/20/30/30/40 and I went from 184lbs to 195lbs.

Strength went up an insane amount, constant calf, chest, and bicep pumps throughout the day rofl.

Going to be taking Epi-Strong during the last 5 weeks of PCT so I'll let you know how it turns out but knowing them, it's good shit


----------



## thenightmare21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Beastdrol has to been one of the most powerful suppliments (ph,aas,anything) ive ever used I ran it for 3 weeks and kept 7 lbs of very solid muscle and my strength rocked thru the roof the last week of my cycle i squatted 455 for 2 i started the cyclle getting 405x1 numbers dont lie


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 2, 2010)

I used it to kick my cycle and gained 13lbs.. It is legit and orbit is legit man! Fast shipping!


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 3, 2010)

Beastdrol epi-strong bridge this summer.... these two are no joke... they are fucking amazin


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

They all have like 10 posts and never post ever, until beastdrol is mentioned.


----------



## Skyling35 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr.Andy said:


> I've seen these two products being pushed and promoted a few different places. So I looked at them on orbit and read about them, but am looking for some user feedback.... Help me out



Both were great.  The beast gave me incredible strength gains, and a nice recomp effect since I was around maintanence instead of a bulk.

The Epi left me extremely dry and vascular with an ok strength gain.


----------



## llllern (Nov 3, 2010)

I would have to say this is one if not my fav epi out there 
you get a nice mg per cap and I get strong as shit on this 


hope that helps 

epistrong is g2g


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone wanna make up a legal cycle with beastdrol and whatever you want..... go ahead guys!!!


----------



## SpyWizard (Nov 3, 2010)

finished this cycle

30mg each about month ago... crazy strength gains, thus you are able to push through some serious plautues and mentally make it so that you can do more than you have ever done before..


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 3, 2010)

I dont know about thses othe ppl but I will vouch for beast D it some good shit will get you insanley strong


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2010)

I actually have 2 bottles in stash, awaiting Dec to start. I am curious why weldingman hasn;t blown his lid for this being in the wrong area as Ph's!  I have taken a few ph's, 1-ad, Superdrol, andro rx, and Halotest-25, Now with that being said I am very excited for the results of the Beast! What dosages do you think are to much? I am currently 260 and might be 250 when I start, that is my goal. I carry prob a 20ish bf, but enjoy the mass, some lines in the bi's,tri's, lats, and shoulders. But I am not the situation, nor really care to(MASS). I did run 75mg ed on the Halo and never any sides, I did take a liver cleanse the entire time and the occasional cranberry week? Also ran 6weeks? What are some dosages and lengths that you might have done? 20/20/30/30/40/40? I am not sold on 4 weeks being all that is needed at 20mgs. Input?


----------



## jbryand101b (Nov 5, 2010)

because superdrol (methyldrostanolone) isn't a pro hormone.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 7, 2010)

can i stack beast with 1ad from orbit?


----------

